# How to: Not get scammed when buying a cube



## EntireTV (Mar 18, 2018)

1. Arrange Deal with whomever you are buying from.
2. Create group email/chat/whatever contact method with another person (a middleman)
3. Clarify the deal with your middle man (eg. I'm sending John $20 paypal for his Valk 3)
4. Have buyer send funds to middleman
5. Have seller ship item out.
6. When buyer receives the items (with picture proof) then release funds to seller.
7. Done, now the seller has his funds and buyer has cubes

Potential problems and solutions:

-Paypal chargeback
Send as friends and family - paypal isn't even good anyway, much better would be bitcoin or cash tbh

-Middleman scam
Use very trusted member of forum (who goes to comps in real life) and maybe give them a fee for incentive.

-Propose any more questions you may have 

I am willing to MM for some people here.


----------

